# Counting...with a twist!



## tsaw

all you have to do is count the next number..the twist is, you will have to post it in pic..the pic you posted should show that number clearly! Like this:


----------



## Ironman

I think I got it figured out.


----------



## tsaw




----------



## Bobcat




----------



## Bobcat




----------



## DaveNay




----------



## Bobcat

DaveNay said:


>



Not sure if that counts, but if it does...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

shall I go on...


----------



## Bobcat

If you can... 

          ...and bring your A-game. 

Meanwhile...


----------



## pirate_girl

You're on baby...


----------



## Bobcat

I think your Roman Numerals are probably acceptable.


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ok.....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Big Dog




----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Big Dog




----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Big Dog




----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Big Dog




----------



## Galvatron




----------



## Big Dog

Ha Ha, I was quicker on the trigger .................... 

Mines bigger (caliber) too!



Galvatron said:


>


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

Big Dog said:


> Ha Ha, I was quicker on the trigger ....................
> 
> Mines bigger (caliber) too!



I had to resize the image and that cost me vital time....fair play


----------



## Galvatron

This should get things moving


----------



## bczoom

For our science members


----------



## Big Dog

Where we at .....

http://www.shinybinary.com/images/art/101ideas.jpg


----------



## bczoom

Big Dog said:


> Where we at .....


I was using the post number in the header of each post.  Your post was _supposed to be _29.
It's 29 for whomever wants to go next.


----------



## Big Dog




----------



## rlk

Not sure if this will show inline or not.

Bob


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Big Dog

groomerguyNWO said:


> ...



FMU, don't count, number spose to be visible.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

sorry...32 colt...here's another 32


----------



## bczoom

..


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## RoadKing

OK


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Next


----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## AndyM

41...


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## tsaw




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Big Dog




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## rlk

*Bob
*


----------



## rlk

Trying again.


----------



## Big Dog




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ya knew i would hafta bring this one up


----------



## Big Dog

Just for GatorBoy, all in fun dude!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

one of my favorites!


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I GOTTA DO IT!!!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Next


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Next


----------



## norscaner




----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Space Shuttle STS-62


----------



## norscaner




----------



## AndyM

64...


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

65....


----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

67.......


----------



## norscaner




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Two 67's???  Okay...here's


----------



## pirate_girl

69!!!!





























Chevelle lol


----------



## norscaner

Sweet  now that was a ride with a 396.........sounded like the Angels singing ....with a Muncie 4 speed.....   gettin wood.......for the stove  lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I was waiting to see who was going to bite on the 69....


----------



## norscaner

WTF is that post

  Next time your in town you owe me a CDN Suds


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

norscaner said:


> WTF is that post
> 
> Next time your in town you owe me a CDN Suds



Sure thing....next week!!!

Meanwhile...back at the ranch....


----------



## pirate_girl

Can I get an amen?


----------



## norscaner

..... Okay  I'm not cool    or so my girls tell me...  but then  I get a Hug ..... what do they know  eh?


----------



## tsaw




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Galvatron




----------



## Big Dog

Who got the new SnowKat .......


----------



## Galvatron

Vroom vroom


----------



## Big Dog

Hey, there's Vin .................


----------



## Galvatron

where is this??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

headin home


----------



## Galvatron

^^ Idiot^^


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

^^ jerkwad^^


----------



## Galvatron

^^ PLONKER ^^


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

^^sumbitch^^
check out the double! 87 AND 88! take that


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## tsaw




----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Here's 90


----------



## NorthernRedneck

common, let's get this past 100 tonight!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Big Dog




----------



## tsaw




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## Av8r3400

....


----------



## pirate_girl

^  Larry..


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Big Dog




----------



## bczoom

101 has to be...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

along the same lines....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## NorthernRedneck

A tribute to canadian aviation history


----------



## bczoom

groomerguyNWO said:


> A tribute to canadian aviation history


That you can build a model plane?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That we built a plane that was superior to most planes out there for its time.


----------



## bczoom

Just messing with you.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I know!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## bczoom

..


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

How about.......


----------



## Galvatron

Don't make me angry...you wont like me when i'm angry


----------



## tsaw




----------



## Ironman




----------



## thcri RIP

My vote is Ironman does 116, 117, 118 and so on


----------



## Ironman

thcri said:


> My vote is Ironman does 116, 117, 118 and so on


Busted!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ironman said:


> Busted!



Literally....though they could be bigger

Movin on but staying with ironman's theme


----------



## thcri RIP

117


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## tsaw




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Ironman

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Gatorboy




----------



## Gatorboy




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

127


----------



## tsaw




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Ironman




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## rlk

Bump


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## pirate_girl

141


----------



## AndyM

142...


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## tsaw

144:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## tsaw




----------



## NorthernRedneck

....one of those small european compact cars???


----------



## tsaw




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tsaw




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Does this count for two numbers?


----------



## Galvatron

I want one


----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## tsaw




----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's hard to see but...


----------



## kitty




----------



## tsaw




----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

166


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## tsaw




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## tommu56




----------



## tommu56

and


----------



## tommu56

and agan


----------



## NorthernRedneck

How did we jump from 169 to 182?

Oh well.....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Treefriend




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## tsaw




----------



## rlk

Look closely. Bob


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## VinceVixen




----------



## pirate_girl

Heavy Metal # 197


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hey PG....don't see a number there but.....who needs a number anyways!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

groomerguyNWO said:


> Hey PG....don't see a number there but.....who needs a number anyways!!!



I know, but it's the number in the series of that comic book, according to ebay, hey hey lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

If only the wife could.......


----------



## Eric L

old school


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Eric L said:


> old school



Beat ya.....It's debatable which one would be more fun to ride though


----------



## Eric L

trying again


----------



## VinceVixen




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## VinceVixen




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tsaw




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tommu56




----------



## tommu56

and


----------



## tommu56




----------



## tsaw

Oh jeesh -- easy.


----------



## Treefriend




----------



## tsaw




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## tommu56

tom


----------



## pirate_girl

Not the same Baker St.. but.. couldn't help myself.. 
There is something that relates between the two, it's up to you to figure it out.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3ov78kAMNg"]YouTube- Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street (HQ Original Video)[/ame]


----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## rlk

Bob.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn, beat me lmao


----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

too late! you on 241 bub


----------



## rlk

Dang, can't believe I let Rusty get ahead of me.  

Take this then:

Bob


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ahh drugs LOL

then take this!!


----------



## rlk

2 back at'cha.  Bob


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

take that


----------



## rlk

Your Volvo just got smashed

Bob


----------



## muleman RIP

Is this thread safe? Seen a lot of drugs and ammo mixed in. That usually got me in trouble!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

trump!


----------



## rlk

Your turn


----------



## tsaw




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

cool!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

too late, tom!


----------



## tsaw




----------



## tsaw

yea twice now..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol youre up tho. 250, bub!


----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## tsaw




----------



## rlk

I gotta call time-out.  It's Miller Time in NC, and time for supper.

Bob


----------



## rlk

Tsaw, I believe that's 3 strikes????


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

poor tom


----------



## tsaw




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

252 your up, bub


----------



## tsaw

Good and fast


----------



## tsaw




----------



## tsaw

got one


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hate to say it...... but the pic wont show up


----------



## tsaw




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

got it!!


----------



## tsaw




----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## tsaw




----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## rlk

Alcohol, guns, cars, heavy equipment.  Life is good.


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## tsaw




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

262, m8. and ill get this one


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

k im pushin foward here so i can add another


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

k ill wait for the rest of ya


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

k one more  that should be enough volvos for now


----------



## tommu56

groomerguyNWO said:


>




You cant use it for 970 when we get there.
That would be double dipping.

tom


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## bczoom

I need to leave but wanted to get this one in before the opportunity passed so it's one number early.

My former Squadron 

Marine Light Attack Helicopter Squadron 269 (HMLA-269)


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## rlk

Here is 268 that we missed:


----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## bczoom

#273 - Designer urine samples???


----------



## rlk

It's about the right color isn't it?

Bob


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## tsaw




----------



## tsaw




----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tsaw




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## tommu56

tom


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

had to do this one


----------



## Galvatron




----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## thcri RIP

Flight Number 293

 A plane was taking off from Kennedy Airport. After it reached a  comfortable cruising altitude, the captain made an announcement over the  Intercom, "Ladies and gentlemen, this is your Captain speaking. Welcome  to Flight Number 293, nonstop from New York to Los Angeles. The weather  ahead is good and, therefore, we should have a smooth and uneventful  flight. Now sit back and relax... OH, MY GOD!" 
Silence   followed, and after a few minutes, the captain came back on the  intercom and said, "Ladies and Gentlemen, I am so sorry if I scared you  earlier. While I was talking to you, the flight attendant accidentally  spilled a cup of hot coffee in my lap. You should see the front of my  pants!" 

A passenger in Coach yelled, "That's nothing. You should see the back of mine!"


----------



## muleman RIP

Interstate 294


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## tsaw

296


----------



## tsaw

thcri said:


> Flight Number 293
> 
> A plane was taking off from Kennedy Airport. After it reached a  comfortable cruising altitude, the captain made an announcement over the  Intercom, "Ladies and gentlemen, this is your Captain speaking. Welcome  to Flight Number 293, nonstop from New York to Los Angeles. The weather  ahead is good and, therefore, we should have a smooth and uneventful  flight. Now sit back and relax... OH, MY GOD!"
> Silence   followed, and after a few minutes, the captain came back on the  intercom and said, "Ladies and Gentlemen, I am so sorry if I scared you  earlier. While I was talking to you, the flight attendant accidentally  spilled a cup of hot coffee in my lap. You should see the front of my  pants!"
> 
> A passenger in Coach yelled, "That's nothing. You should see the back of mine!"



Just had to


----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## tommu56




----------



## tommu56




----------



## tommu56

and for us older folks!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## rback33

On we go..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Mtn-Track

306........................................


----------



## thcri RIP

307


----------



## tommu56




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## tsaw

310


----------



## alaska120

next...


----------



## alaska120

Damn...that was quick.


----------



## tommu56




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## tommu56




----------



## BigAl RIP

315


----------



## BigAl RIP

316


----------



## tommu56




----------



## waybomb

318


----------



## BigAl RIP

319


----------



## BigAl RIP

320


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

waybomb said:


> 318


 
my dad has had this hanging on the wall in the garage for as long as i cna remember. from one of his cars way back.


322


----------



## tommu56




----------



## waybomb

324......


----------



## tommu56




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## waybomb

327.....


----------



## Av8r3400

Dornier 328


----------



## lilnixon




----------



## tommu56




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## tommu56

OK what happened to my post at 330?????

OK I couldn't put one on for 332 either  ???? 
but I can save the picture?????


----------



## alaska120

Beer...is there anything it can't do?


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## tommu56




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## waybomb

337


----------



## tsaw

338


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## tsaw

340


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## Slinky Pickle




----------



## tommu56

I couldn't resist this one.


----------



## muleman RIP

tommu56 said:


> I couldn't resist this one.


Your man card has been revoked!


----------



## Galvatron

......


----------



## tommu56

OK   muleman  will this redeem me?


----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## tsaw

tommu56 said:


> OK   muleman  will this redeem me?



That's more like it


----------



## tommu56

I think beer was involved!


----------



## tsaw

347


----------



## tommu56

348 on a 348   or would that be 348 squared?


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## DaveNay




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## tommu56




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## tommu56




----------



## lilnixon




----------



## Av8r3400

Yeah, baby!


----------



## tommu56




----------



## tommu56




----------



## rlk

Since I retired from IBM, this is a very appropriate photo.

Bob


----------



## tommu56




----------



## tommu56

362 bar


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## tommu56

I see a trend forming here 






galvie you ever been there?

tom


----------



## tommu56




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## tommu56




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## rlk

Great photo Av8rWeb.  What is the purpose of the red strap and bar?

Tell us about that aircraft.

Bob


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## Av8r3400

Red strap appears to  be a gust lock of some sort.  (Keeps the control surfaces from flapping around when the plane is parked on the ground.)  The plane is a Diamond DA-20.

This one's a MIG 31






(Oops, sorry Jackie.  That's your number...)


----------



## JackieBlue

That's ok.  I got the next.


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## tommu56




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## tommu56




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## tommu56




----------



## Av8r3400

(Check your number Tommu56)


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## tommu56

Av8r3400  I guess  had one to many beers 


384   planes again


----------



## tommu56

I was bored


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## tommu56




----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## tommu56




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## tommu56




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## mosi

I guess I'll play


----------



## CityGirl

Fig. 398. - Bassini's operation for the radical cure of oblique inguinal hernia.


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## Av8r3400

Cessna 400 Corvalis TT


----------



## muleman RIP

*Section 401 Certification and Wetlands*

 	 		 	 	        Section 401 Certification and Wetlands This fact sheet describes State         and eligible Tribal authority under Section 401 of the Clean Water Act         (CWA). It also discusses how EPA can assist States and Tribes in taking         more active roles in making wetland decisions and how States and Tribes         can use their water quality standards in Section 401 certifications to         protect wetlands. State/Tribal Authority under Section 401 Under Section         401, States and Tribes can review and approve, condition, or deny all         Federal permits or licenses that might result in a discharge to State         or Tribal waters, including wetlands. The major Federal licenses and permits         subject to Section 401 are Section 402 and 404 permits (in nondelegated         States), Federal Energy Regulatory Commission (FERC) hydropower licenses,         and Rivers and Harbors Act Section 9 and 10 permits. States and Tribes         may choose to waive their Section 401 certification authority. States         and Tribes make their decisions to deny, certify, or condition permits         or licenses primarily by ensuring the activity will comply with State         water quality standards. In addition, States and Tribes look at whether         the activity will violate effluent limitations, new source performance         standards, toxic pollutants, and other water resource requirements of         State/Tribal law or regulation.


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## tommu56

panties again!!!!!


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## tommu56




----------



## tommu56

no I don't have a pantie  fetish!


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## kermit2

409


----------



## tommu56




----------



## tommu56




----------



## Av8r3400

Okay, Tommu, WTF is that all about??


----------



## tommu56

I just goggled the number and it came up!!!!







http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marty_Pattin


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tommu56




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## tommu56




----------



## mosi

love my dress?


----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## tommu56

Honest I didn't inhale.
 I think that is the quote


----------



## mosi

had one!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## tommu56

bob that one isn' far from home for me


----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## Cowboy

1970 426 Hemi Plum Crazy RT Mopar Dodge 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLkw8853ECA"]YouTube        - 1970 426 Hemi Plum Crazy RT Mopar Dodge[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## Cowboy

AAUTOFAB1 said:


>


 Hope Ya dont mind . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qglty4QRQOA&feature=related"]YouTube        - 1966 Corvette Convertible 427/425 Big Block[/ame]


----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## tommu56

429


----------



## tommu56




----------



## Kane




----------



## Kane

About us Contact us


----------



## luvs

433-


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## luvs

--


----------



## Kane




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------

